# Halloween Indoor Shoot



## Big John (Sep 24, 2014)

Come on out and have some fun with us


----------



## Big John (Oct 3, 2014)

Spots are starting to fill up so sign up soon!!!


----------



## Big John (Oct 16, 2014)

We are going to have some fun... Who is coming? What costume you going to wear? I my go at a Ugly Fat Archer... LOL


----------



## Big John (Oct 18, 2014)

So who all is shooting?


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 18, 2014)

i'm going to try...turned my bow down to 35 lbs and shot a few today.  we'll see


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 18, 2014)

oldgeez said:


> i'm going to try...turned my bow down to 35 lbs and shot a few today.  we'll see



Knock em out Johnny !


----------



## Big John (Oct 23, 2014)

We are filling up... Send a message to me I will put you on the list


----------



## Big John (Oct 27, 2014)

WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!! Thanks to everyone that came and shot with us!!!


----------



## aa136 (Nov 2, 2014)

I hate I missed it, looks like yall had  a great turnout and a lot of fun.


----------

